# taking a few shots



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

& making last minute adjustments







don't worry about the 3rd to the last shot i hit where i was aming!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

NICE, quiet release also...WW


----------

